
The Hottest ICOs Are the Ones That Have Done the Least Amount of Work - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-12/want-to-issue-a-red-hot-ico-rule-no-1-is-do-very-little-work
======
sschueller
Least amount of work when it comes to tech. I assume they did quite a bit of
marketing in order to get that popular.

